# Thermoworks Smoke X4



## briggy (Mar 8, 2020)

Anyone considering one of these?  Curious what the thoughts are out there - just saw the product launch in my email this week.


----------



## Jrod9822 (Mar 16, 2020)

My friend just picked one up and loves it already. The four channels on it are really helpful and being able to go over a mile away and it still reads the temps is amazing especially if you compete and like to socialize and go to other camps.


----------



## briggy (Mar 17, 2020)

Jrod9822 said:


> My friend just picked one up and loves it already. The four channels on it are really helpful and being able to go over a mile away and it still reads the temps is amazing especially if you compete and like to socialize and go to other camps.



Great to hear, mine arrived last week - just need to hook it up and give it a test drive with the Billows.


----------



## briggy (Apr 3, 2020)

Have the X4 and the Billows on its first test drive now with a 5lb prime rib.  So far this is an amazing combo on the WSM, it has only ranged from 224 to 227 an hour in.  Hoping it keeps up but loving this so far.


----------

